# Nirvana K2



## masterblaster26 (Jan 23, 2008)

anyone ever grown the Nirvana K2. any feed back on it?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah, they never germed for me. Stay away from them


----------



## yeroc1982 (Jan 23, 2008)

Im growin K2 right now. I recieved a clone from a friend and cloned it. Iv got 1 huge K2 in a 5 gallon bucket right now along with 5 smaller K2's, they are about 1 foot tall. I find this strain is very easy to clone, not really picky wen feedin and wen it starts buddin, everything is covered is crystals!!! Also it is a high yeilder. If u want to see pics, check out my latest threads.


----------



## jb247 (Jan 23, 2008)

I got to smoke some K2 that was grown outdoors, by my nephew, this past fall. I found it to be very tasty smoke with a very intense buzz...good luck with it...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## yeroc1982 (Jan 23, 2008)

It smells very tastey!!


----------

